# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Mạng ✚ Mobile ❉ 5G ➹ có ✪ thể ۩ tới ~.~ sớm ✿ hơn ✥ bạn ✦ nghĩ

## dinhduan911

Mạng ❈ Mobile ◕‿-  5G ✥ có ❧ thể ✦ tới ➹ sớm ❈ hơn ✚ bạn ❈ nghI
Theo trang công nghệ CNET✦ ngày 4-1 hãng AT&T thông báo đã có kế hoạch triển khai mạng di động 5G tại hơn 10 thị trường vào cuối năm 2018❈ cùng với việc tung ra một loại thiết bị sử dụng mạng này✚
Mạng di động 5G này sẽ khác với kế hoạch cung cấp dịch vụ mạng 5G của hãng Verizon nhằm thay thế cho dịch vụ băng thông gia đình năm nay❥ Mạng 5G của AT&T sẽ giống hơn với dịch vụ mạng di động điển hình như mọi người đang sử dụng hiện nay✲
Nếu AT&T hoàn thành đúng thời hạn theo kế hoạch của họ✚ đây sẽ là hãng viễn thông đầu tiên tại Mỹ triển khai dịch vụ mạng di động 5G~✤~ công nghệ mới sẽ giúp thế giới chuyển sang một mạng di động có diện bao phủ rộng hơn✦ tốc độ nhanh hơn và tin cậy hơn✿ xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 2 Ưu Đãi
Tốc độ mạng 5G được cam kết sẽ nhanh hơn so với tốc độ mạng hầu hết mọi người đang dùng tại nhà hiện nay (chẳng hạn có thể tải chương trình truyền hình Stranger Things" chỉ trong vài giây)۩
Tuy nhiên mạng 5G cũng có thể giúp các thiết bị có kết nối mạng trong gia đình hoạt động mạnh mẽ hơn◕‿-  Nếu như trước đây✦ với công nghệ 4G❉ người dùng có thể sử dụng Uber✚ Snapchat và xem video trực tuyến thoải mái trên thiết bị di động thì mạng 5G còn hứa hẹn mở cửa tới nhiều sáng tạo mới khác nữa~.~
Tuy nhiên thông báo của AT&T cũng sẽ châm ngòi cho một cuộc tranh cãi về 5G✥ Hãng Verizon từ năm 2015 đã từng tuyên bố họ là đơn vị đầu tiên triển khai các thử nghiệm thực tế liên quan tới mạng 5G và đang trong lộ trình cung cấp một dịch vụ mạng 5G ổn định vào cuối năm nay۩
Trong khi đó hãng T-Mobile từng giễu cợt cả Verizon lẫn AT&T về việc quảng cáo rùm beng và có thể khiến người dùng thất vọng~.~
Tuy nhiên trong thông cáo về mạng di động 5G✥ công ty AT&T lần này tỏ ra cụ thể hơn❦ Ông Gordon Mansfield✲ phó chủ tịch phụ trách mạng truy cập vô tuyến và thiết kế thiết bị của AT&T cho biết cùng với việc phát triển mạng 5G۞ công ty cũng sẽ tung ra một loại thiết bị có thể sử dụng mạng này❦
Bất kể dạng thức thiết bị là gì✲ dự kiến nó cũng sẽ sử dụng mạng 4G cho các kết nối mạng thông thường và chuyển sang 5G trong điều kiện cần tăng tốc độ mạng như khi tải xuống✪ xem video trực tuyến và sử dụng các ứng dụng khác➹

----------

